# Ethyl Oleate



## Mastercrafter (Apr 17, 2015)

More homework. 
Tren 200 
Masteron 100 
Ethyl Oleate 33 %
Would these be e3d or eod?


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 17, 2015)

EO has nothing to do with injection schedule. It's just a carrier oil...


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 17, 2015)

Hmmmm. The source I know says the tren is enthanate. But when reading about it, everything says eo is used for short esters. So I'm confused.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 17, 2015)

would depend on the ester you attach it to if your referring to pinning.
I like M,W,F for short and Mon & Th for long


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ethyl oleate helps thin out the solution. It doesn't change your dosing schedule at all.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm not curious about schedule, per say. 
Was told something was tren enthanate. But when reading up on product. I read that Oleate is used for short esters. So I'm confused as to what he has. Schedule is not the question.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 17, 2015)

A lot of places use EO for short esters because it's more painless.  Like was said above, it's just a carrier, like grapeseed oil.  It won't change your pinning frequency.  A few people do have a reaction to EO, but it's fairly uncommon.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks wabbit. That's what I was after. He said enthanate, long esters. Then upon reading, I saw eo was used for shorts. I am too new to know ugl use it in shorts also. Had me very confused.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 17, 2015)

Eo is much more than a carrier oil. Gear would be rediculously expensive if eo was used as a carrier oil. EO is used to help keep difficult hormones from crashing hence why it is used with short esters. Eo can be used with any ester and any hormone its just very expensive to use


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 17, 2015)

I think he was more concerned about pinning frequency.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 17, 2015)

I was curious about product. This guy said tren enthanate. Then I read about Oleate and how it was used. Not so concerned about frequency, as much as, what the product is affects frequency. 
I was concerned this guy said enthanate. But it was really ace. That's where my pinning concerns came in. I'll post pics of his vials. Nothing says ace or enthanate. Just dragon pharma trenbolone 200. With a cpl ingredients on the side. Kernel oil, eo.


----------



## 4everstrong (Apr 17, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Ethyl oleate helps thin out the solution. It doesn't change your dosing schedule at all.



BB helps thin the oil not EO. EO is used to hold higher mg gear from crashing Example: High mg Short esters. Like Test P 200, Tren A 200, NPP 200,


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah, it's enanthate according to their website.  If it was tren ace 200mg, you'd feel it, even with eo.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 17, 2015)

Didn't even think to look at website. I figured any stickers were fake, knockoffs of a good name. I trust no one.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 17, 2015)

4everstrong said:


> BB helps thin the oil not EO. EO is used to hold higher mg gear from crashing Example: High mg Short esters. Like Test P 200, Tren A 200, NPP 200,



Have you ever used EO? It thins down oil


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 17, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> I was curious about product. This guy said tren enthanate. Then I read about Oleate and how it was used. Not so concerned about frequency, as much as, what the product is affects frequency.
> I was concerned this guy said enthanate. But it was really ace. That's where my pinning concerns came in. I'll post pics of his vials. Nothing says ace or enthanate. Just dragon pharma trenbolone 200. With a cpl ingredients on the side. Kernel oil, eo.



1. Esters dont effect pinning schedules if you pin everything mon/wed/fri.

2. If you read about EO and were concerned about it messing up a pinning schedule then you either not reading about EO or the info you were reading was completely false.

3. I would be very concerned buying gear from a place that calls it one thing when its another.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 17, 2015)

Does that mean I can use it to thin out the girls lube? That shit gets everywhere......


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 18, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Does that mean I can use it to thin out the girls lube? That shit gets everywhere......



It would mske it worse lol but yes


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 18, 2015)

Jesus...... OK let me try this one more time. 
Have a guy who has tren 200. He said it was enthanate. I took it upon myself to look up the ingredients and do homework. The tren and mast are made with eo. After reading about eo, I assumed he was incorrect about it being enthanate. It is enthanate, made with eo. I didn't know you could use eo for long esters. I assumed he was wrong about his product. But it was my mistake, not his. Jesus, I hope this makes more sense. It's been a long long day......


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 18, 2015)

Made sense the first time you said it.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 18, 2015)

I guess I posed the question wrong. Thanks guys. New ignorance......


----------



## 4everstrong (Apr 19, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Have you ever used EO? It thins down oil



yes I brew my own gear. I have used EO Only at a 50% ratio Though for higher mg gear and certain blends. I don't mess with EO much though. Im not a big fan of High mg gear. I never really paid to much attention to the thinning of the oil. Even without EO mine is pretty thin. But thanks for clearing that up Just don't mess with it much.


----------

